# 16 Acres in Costa Rica (seller financing)



## LOLPuertoRico (Aug 2, 2015)

Puriscal is one of the most desirable areas in Costa Rica. This canton is made up of friendly and welcoming locals and a strong and supportive expat community. Puriscal is reported as having a very low crime rate by the Programa de las Naciones Unidas para el Desarrollo (PNUD). According to the PNUD, Puriscal is one of the ten most secure cantones in Costa Rica.

Close to schools and with lots of public road frontage, this property is made up of gently rolling hills and rests at an altitude over 2700 feet assuring a perpetual spring like climate. No air conditioning needed! An electric meter is already in place. Phone lines are nearby and the property boasts at least four natural springs and is bordered on one side by a creek that runs the length of the property. There is a new hospital only 10 minutes away and the famous CIMA hospital, along with malls, fine dining and night life are under an hour away. Jaco and the beautiful beaches of the Pacific are, also, only an hour away. Public transportation is readily available and will take you nearly anywhere you need to go.

The majority of us have to sell something to buy something new. So much of life is wasted waiting. The buyer for this exceptional property does not have to wait. We offer seller financing with a modest down payment and no interest for 18 months. This means you can begin preparing the the land for your new house and, maybe even, begin living in it while you wait for your old property to sell. Once your old property sells, you could easily pay the balance of your loan and you will already be established in your new house without stress or worry. The buyer for this property could also begin offering part of the property for sale in order to finance their purchase. We are motivated sellers and will work with the buyer in ways that most other people will not. Give us a call now and let's see what we can work out.

See YouTube video here: http://youtu.be/0rIY5Dbv5u


----------



## LOLPuertoRico (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry! Bad link. See YouTube video here: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rIY5Dbv5u8[/ame]


----------



## miraclemant (May 28, 2011)

Land looks fairly steep to me (not walk-able).


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

So . . . . . . how much does 16 acres in Costa Rica sell for?


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Their website showed it at 160k for 16 acres, as the video says, there is a ****** price...


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

LoonyK said:


> Their website showed it at 160k for 16 acres, as the video says, there is a ****** price...


I see alot of these properties in supposedly poorer nations selling for substantially more than in the US. 16 acres for 160k? I could buy 100acres in Vermont for that. I see land all over central America being advertised at 10x what I would pay in the USA.

Wonder what the property taxes are in Costa Rica?


----------



## wtexasfam (Sep 8, 2002)

"...Wonder what the property taxes are in Costa Rica?" I would be more concerned with "what are the rights in Costa Rica" if you're a ******???


----------

